# Celentano torna con Adrian, ma è ancora flop



## fabri47 (8 Novembre 2019)

Dopo il grandissimo flop di *Adriano Celentano* a gennaio con lo show più il cartone *Adrian*, poi sospeso per un'influenza del cantante, lo stesso programma è andato in onda ieri, giovedì 7 novembre in prima serata, sempre su Canale 5.

Nonostante la presenza, stavolta continua e da protagonista di Adriano Celentano, dei big della televisione odierna come *Paolo Bonolis*, *Gerry Scotti*, *Carlo Conti*, *Piero Chiambretti* e *Massimo Giletti* ed altri nomi importanti della musica e del cinema come *Ligabue *, *Ilenia Pastorelli* ed *Alessio Boni*, lo show si è fermato a soli *3.869.000 spettatori pari al 15.41% di share*, mentre il cartone *1.859.000 spettatori e il 10.44% di share*. 

Adrian è stato *battuto *nettamente dalla penultima puntata della fiction di Rai 1 *Un Passo dal Cielo 5* con protagonista Daniele Liotti, che non ha perso un solo spettatore ed ha realizzato 4.407.000 spettatori ed il 19.95% di share.


----------



## iceman. (8 Novembre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Dopo il grandissimo flop di *Adriano Celentano* a gennaio con lo show più il cartone *Adrian*, poi sospeso per un'influenza del cantante, lo stesso programma è andato in onda ieri, giovedì 7 novembre in prima serata, sempre su Canale 5.
> 
> Nonostante la presenza, stavolta continua e da protagonista di Adriano Celentano, dei big della televisione odierna come *Paolo Bonolis*, *Gerry Scotti*, *Carlo Conti*, *Piero Chiambretti* e *Massimo Giletti* *ed altri nomi importanti della musica e del cinema come Ligabue , Ilenia Pastorelli ed Alessio Boni*, lo show si è fermato a soli *3.869.000 spettatori pari al 15.41% di share*, mentre il cartone *1.859.000 spettatori e il 10.44% di share*.
> 
> Adrian è stato *battuto *nettamente dalla penultima puntata della fiction di Rai 1 *Un Passo dal Cielo 5* con protagonista Daniele Liotti, che non ha perso un solo spettatore ed ha realizzato 4.407.000 spettatori ed il 19.95% di share.



Passi ligabue, ma gli altri due chi sono? Se questi sono importanti...


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Novembre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Dopo il grandissimo flop di *Adriano Celentano* a gennaio con lo show più il cartone *Adrian*, poi sospeso per un'influenza del cantante, lo stesso programma è andato in onda ieri, giovedì 7 novembre in prima serata, sempre su Canale 5.
> 
> Nonostante la presenza, stavolta continua e da protagonista di Adriano Celentano, dei big della televisione odierna come *Paolo Bonolis*, *Gerry Scotti*, *Carlo Conti*, *Piero Chiambretti* e *Massimo Giletti* ed altri nomi importanti della musica e del cinema come *Ligabue *, *Ilenia Pastorelli* ed *Alessio Boni*, lo show si è fermato a soli *3.869.000 spettatori pari al 15.41% di share*, mentre il cartone *1.859.000 spettatori e il 10.44% di share*.
> 
> Adrian è stato *battuto *nettamente dalla penultima puntata della fiction di Rai 1 *Un Passo dal Cielo 5* con protagonista Daniele Liotti, che non ha perso un solo spettatore ed ha realizzato 4.407.000 spettatori ed il 19.95% di share.



come cantante Celentano mi è sempre piaciuto, e anche in certi suoi vecchi film..senza dubbio è un artista ma è un personaggio che ormai ha 81 anni, non si può affidargli una prima serata dai...


----------



## fabri47 (8 Novembre 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Passi ligabue, ma gli altri due chi sono? Se questi sono importanti...


Beh, Alessio Boni è un grandissimo attore ed ultimamente ha fatto delle fiction di successo in Rai anche molto belle. Se non l'hai fatto, recupera La Strada di Casa su Raiplay, mentre martedì andrà in onda su Rai 1 il film su Enrico Piaggio dove lui sarà protagonista.

Poi è stato anche ne La Ragazza nella Nebbia con Toni Servillo tratto dal libro di Donato Carrisi.


----------



## fabri47 (8 Novembre 2019)

Mediaset dimostra ancora una volta come NON gestire un'azienda. Come si fa a confermare una roba del genere, per di più spendendo altri soldi per invitare altra gente...

Prima o poi Berlusconi venderà pure questa.


----------



## gabri65 (8 Novembre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Dopo il grandissimo flop di *Adriano Celentano* a gennaio con lo show più il cartone *Adrian*, poi sospeso per un'influenza del cantante, lo stesso programma è andato in onda ieri, giovedì 7 novembre in prima serata, sempre su Canale 5.
> 
> Nonostante la presenza, stavolta continua e da protagonista di Adriano Celentano, dei big della televisione odierna come *Paolo Bonolis*, *Gerry Scotti*, *Carlo Conti*, *Piero Chiambretti* e *Massimo Giletti* ed altri nomi importanti della musica e del cinema come *Ligabue *, *Ilenia Pastorelli* ed *Alessio Boni*, lo show si è fermato a soli *3.869.000 spettatori pari al 15.41% di share*, mentre il cartone *1.859.000 spettatori e il 10.44% di share*.
> 
> Adrian è stato *battuto *nettamente dalla penultima puntata della fiction di Rai 1 *Un Passo dal Cielo 5* con protagonista Daniele Liotti, che non ha perso un solo spettatore ed ha realizzato 4.407.000 spettatori ed il 19.95% di share.



E' stato un grande, ma adesso basta. Mai sopportata le gente che vuole rimanere sulla cresta dell'onda per forza, sconfinando anche in settori dove non ha voce in capitolo, apparendo quindi stucchevole. Ti ha ha detto bene per una vita, chiudila qui.


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Novembre 2019)

ieri la 1a parte è stata interessante. il cartone solita rottura e ho cambiato subito.. troppo lento...

comunque qua li chiamate sempre flop... ma non capisco.
se lo mandassero su rai 1 e la fiction su canale 5, di certo vincerebbe adrian. cioè è chiaro che conta soprattutto dove trasmetti qualcosa più della qualità della cosa stessa


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (8 Novembre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Mediaset dimostra ancora una volta come NON gestire un'azienda. Come si fa a confermare una roba del genere, per di più spendendo altri soldi per invitare altra gente...
> 
> Prima o poi Berlusconi venderà pure questa.



fallimenti su fallimenti... non sanno cosa vogliono le persone e cosa va in voga 
e pensare che tra giochi-fumetti/shonen e serie tv potrebbero fare grandi cose.
intendo prendere diritti x i successi del momento (anime(senza censure ridicole) 
oppure adattare giochi/manga in serie tv innovative 

infatti altre aziende lo stanno facendo tipo x gli eroi Marvel 
invece Mediaset si limita Arrow/Supergirl e Flash 
un po poco.. visto che x la maggior parte tiene tv spazzatura

*la mia stima va x i giovanissimo fino ai 35/40 anni che difficilmente mollano quello che hanno iniziato 
su Youtube siamo in moltissimo su questi generi..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Novembre 2019)

A me le canzoni di Celentano piacciono tantissimo, così come i suoi film che ho guardato decine di volte.
Ma il Celentano "santone" che predica bene e razzola male, non lo posso soffrire. 

Faccia una trasmissione di sole coreografie e canzoni, avrebbe più successo.


----------



## fabri47 (8 Novembre 2019)

Curioso il fatto che ieri Fiorello su Rai 1, un'ora prima dell'inizio della prima serata, ha pubblicizzato il ritorno di Adriano Celentano, nonostante andasse su una rete diversa affermando "_gli artisti non hanno colore_". Visto il risultato, una grande trollata  .


----------



## Lambro (8 Novembre 2019)

Quasi due italiani su dieci han guardato lo show, paragonarlo alla fiction é una cosa insensata, é ovvio che chi la segue non la molla x nulla al mondo. Cmq capisco che facciate thread con titoli scandalistici per attirare la gente..


----------



## fabri47 (8 Novembre 2019)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Quasi due italiani su dieci han guardato lo show, paragonarlo alla fiction é una cosa insensata, é ovvio che chi la segue non la molla x nulla al mondo. Cmq capisco che facciate thread con titoli scandalistici per attirare la gente..


Stiamo parlando di Adriano Celentano, non dell'ennesima puntata di un reality spazzatura a caso. E lo show era stimato a 6 milioni circa. Anche le altre testate che parlano di televisione lo giudicano un flop.

Detto questo, a me piace Adriano Celentano e sul mio hard disk ho varie sue collezioni che ascolto e riascolto volentieri. Ma in questa nuova veste intellettuale non lo sopporto. 

Facesse uno show tutto di rocknroll, perchè sul palco, a fare quello che sa fare, da la paga a tutti e su questo non si discute.


----------



## fabri47 (8 Novembre 2019)

*Dagospia: Adrian rischia una riduzione a quattro o tre puntate, rispetto alle cinque previste. Ospite della prossima puntata sarà Maria De Filippi. 

Ieri Celentano ha registrato un monologo di 5 minuti ed il pubblico presente, che si aspettava di vedere l'intero show, per poco non spaccava le telecamere.*


----------



## fabri47 (8 Novembre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Dagospia: Adrian rischia una riduzione a quattro o tre puntate, rispetto alle cinque previste. Ospite della prossima puntata sarà Maria De Filippi.
> 
> Ieri Celentano ha registrato un monologo di 5 minuti ed il pubblico presente, che si aspettava di vedere l'intero show, per poco non spaccava le telecamere.*





Molleggiato re del troll.


----------



## juventino (12 Novembre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *
> Ieri Celentano ha registrato un monologo di 5 minuti ed il pubblico presente, che si aspettava di vedere l'intero show, per poco non spaccava le telecamere.*



Questo sta più fuso di Silvio.


----------



## fabri47 (12 Novembre 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Questo sta più fuso di Silvio.


Intanto si è preso 20 milioni, dopo che Sky e Rai gli hanno sbattuto le porte in faccia (chissà perchè). Un altro colpaccio del capacissimo Piersilvio  .

Ad avere un danno di immagine, alla fin fine è Mediaset che ha floppato con uno show (+ cartone) evento rinviato più e più volte, non Celentano che ha una carriera che parla per lui e ci ha solo guadagnato da questa roba.


----------



## juventino (12 Novembre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Intanto si è preso 20 milioni, dopo che Sky e Rai gli hanno sbattuto le porte in faccia (chissà perchè). Un altro colpaccio del capacissimo Piersilvio  .
> 
> Ad avere un danno di immagine, alla fin fine è Mediaset che ha floppato con uno show (+ cartone) evento rinviato più e più volte, non Celentano che ha una carriera che parla per lui e ci ha solo guadagnato da questa roba.



Infatti è fuso, mica scemo. Lo scemo è solo Piersilvio


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Novembre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Intanto si è preso 20 milioni, dopo che Sky e Rai gli hanno sbattuto le porte in faccia (chissà perchè). Un altro colpaccio del capacissimo Piersilvio  .
> 
> Ad avere un danno di immagine, alla fin fine è Mediaset che ha floppato con uno show (+ cartone) evento rinviato più e più volte, non Celentano che ha una carriera che parla per lui e ci ha solo guadagnato da questa roba.



il danno d'immagine ce l'ha soprattutto celentano...


----------



## fabri47 (21 Novembre 2019)

Sto guardando adesso qualcosa. Celentano che fa discorsi filosofici, non può piacere e non può essere compreso dal pubblico che guarda la De Filippi e la D'Urso. Quando canta poi non c'è n'è per nessuno, è il number one!

Troppa qualità per Canale 5.


----------



## GP7 (21 Novembre 2019)

Adesso che ha detto che abbattere San Siro è una pazzia siamo apposto!


----------



## Raryof (21 Novembre 2019)

Non ho visto nemmeno un secondo di 'sta roba ma a 80 anni ancora a fare tv per indefessi e/o indefesse mentre il caro Silvio, alla stessa età, va in giro per l'Europa a parlare di minaccia comunista (giusto oggi in Croazia).
Nel 2019 (HahahahA), da quello che sento è una menchiata unica, che spreco, potevano evitare 'sta robaccia con protagonista un 80 enne e organizzare meglio i giochi senza frontiere, invece così hanno fatto solo del pantano che non piace a nessuno.
Tv bella spenta, sempre, quando il nuovo che avanza è Celentano.... bambocci


----------



## fabri47 (21 Novembre 2019)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Non ho visto nemmeno un secondo di 'sta roba ma a 80 anni ancora a fare tv per indefessi e/o indefesse mentre il caro Silvio, alla stessa età, va in giro per l'Europa a parlare di minaccia comunista (giusto oggi in Croazia).
> Nel 2019 (HahahahA), da quello che sento è una menchiata unica, che spreco, potevano evitare 'sta *robaccia con protagonista un 80 enne e organizzare meglio i giochi senza frontiere*, invece così hanno fatto solo del pantano che non piace a nessuno.
> Tv bella spenta, sempre, quando il nuovo che avanza è Celentano.... bambocci


Permettimi, ma andare contro Celentano perchè è vecchio (e sarei pure d'accordo, a patto però che non mi proponessero nei programmi musicali trapper e schifezze varie) e poi parlare di giochi senza frontiere, che di certo non brillano per freschezza e novità, lo vedo un pò un controsenso  .


----------



## bmb (22 Novembre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sto guardando adesso qualcosa. Celentano che fa discorsi filosofici, non può piacere e non può essere compreso dal pubblico che guarda la De Filippi e la D'Urso. Quando canta poi non c'è n'è per nessuno, è il number one!
> 
> Troppa qualità per Canale 5.



Non concordo sulla parte filosofica, che è la vera causa del flop. Cantasse per un'ora filata, farebbe il 70% di share.


----------



## fabri47 (22 Novembre 2019)

bmb ha scritto:


> Non concordo sulla parte filosofica, che è la vera causa del flop. Cantasse per un'ora filata, farebbe il 70% di share.


È ovvio, ma il pubblico è scappato per l'inguardabile show con Frassica a gennaio. Quello era semplicemente penoso. Se cominciava come sta facendo ora, sarebbe andato comunque bene.


----------

